# Care of Reptiles whilst away advice!



## Nip (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I have been keeping reptiles for quite a while now and have quite a few species. I am going away for a little more than 3 weeks on a research expedition to Indonesia and was hoping for some advice from fellow keepers. I have somebody who looks after my animals but this time around it is a bigger deal because of the length of time I am away. 

She is fine with feeding my chameleons, geckos and inverts and trained in water, spot and heath checks. The one thing I am wondering about however is feeding of snakes. She is fine working with snakes and will change the waters etc. but she is not trained in feeding them and some of my docile rear fanged snakes become brutes when the scent of rodent is in the air and will happily mad rush a feeding novice. 

However they are all well fed animals and none of them are neonates or sub adult even. Normally I do a feeding every 2 weeks but if they are well fed and healthy would it be a massive crime to give them a large meal before I go and then leave them for an extra week and a bit until I get back so that I don't have to worry about my volunteer keeper getting bit by an excited snake. 

I know this is a simple inquiry but I have never been away from my collection for this long before and wanted to hear the opinions of others to calm my mind.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

if you feed them just befor you go there will be fine just feed them when you get back : victory:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

yeah they'll be fine waiting 3 weeks for their next feed


----------



## Nip (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah ok thanks a lot guys :2thumb:


----------

